# Bringing back a dog.



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

Long story, but basically...

My boyfriend and I have been to the algarve 3 times in 9 months, each time we see this puppy, which is now a year old that we have bonded with. We have checked with lots of people and he doesn't actually belong to anyone. We have fallen in love with him and even he thinks hes ours. Each time he remebers us and comes running to us and even follows us to where we are staying! We have totally bonded and he doesnt leave our side whether he sits outside the restaurant we are in and waits for us or just follows us everywhere.

Basically, we want to bring him over the england. We know its going to cost alot but I know we are ment to have him. Does anyone know the whole process or roughly how much it will be?

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ellieandtom said:


> Long story, but basically...
> 
> My boyfriend and I have been to the algarve 3 times in 9 months, each time we see this puppy, which is now a year old that we have bonded with. We have checked with lots of people and he doesn't actually belong to anyone. We have fallen in love with him and even he thinks hes ours. Each time he remebers us and comes running to us and even follows us to where we are staying! We have totally bonded and he doesnt leave our side whether he sits outside the restaurant we are in and waits for us or just follows us everywhere.
> 
> ...


I dont know the cost in portugal, but I do know you'll probably looking at a min of 150€ probably more, in spain it varies from vet to vet. However that isnt the hard bit, this is....

First the puppy has to have all the usual routine jabs, then it has to have the Rabies jab, 4 weeks after that he'll have to have a blood test to ensure that the rabies jab has worked. If it has, then you have to wait for 6 months before you can take the dog into the UK ( thats 6 months from the date of the blood test, not the rabies jab!). Also at the time of entering the UK, he'll have to have a medical check, worm and tick treatment, now this has to be done not more than 72 hours and not less than 24 hours before travelling!!!


Or you can go thru the quarantine route, but thats horrendously costly and stressful!

Jo xxx


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply.

It all seems so horrible for the poor dog! Although he shouldnt be living on the streets, he is so loving and kind. You can even take his food away from him when hes eating it and he doesnt get aggresive and this dog is sooo skinny.

But thank you for the advice 

Ellie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a dog shelter where you could take him to be cared for if you offer to pay for his keep and all expenses?
They could attend to all the necessary thigns needed and arrange for him to sent to you.
There are shelters here in Cyprus that willdo that for people who want to adopt strays and take them back to their home countries so I am sure there wil lbe someone in portugal.


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats a really good idea. I havent thought about that I will get onto it, thank you. So you mean contact them and give them pictures and kind of ask them to just keep him untill we get there and get everything sorted? 

Ellie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ellieandtom said:


> Thats a really good idea. I havent thought about that I will get onto it, thank you. So you mean contact them and give them pictures and kind of ask them to just keep him untill we get there and get everything sorted?
> 
> Ellie xx


There is a lady who posts on this forum who seems to be invovled with dog rescue.
I will see if I can find her posts and give you here contact details


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try contacting these people

[email protected]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok I have found their website

BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)

They are a dog rescue association and I am sure they can help you if you are willing to pay the dogs expenses. Its worth a try anyway.

Good luck 

Veronica


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There is a lady who posts on this forum who seems to be invovled with dog rescue.
> I will see if I can find her posts and give you here contact details


That would be great, thanks so much!

Ellie xx


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Ok I have found their website
> 
> BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)
> 
> ...


Well we have sent them an email so...fingers crossed.
Thanks so much!

xx


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Barbara may be able to help, she is an English woman who breeds cats and has a hotel for cats and dogs in the Algarve area of Portugal.

gatil algarve

Hope this helps.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

ellieandtom said:


> Well we have sent them an email so...fingers crossed.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> xx


Any news on the puppy front?


----------



## msblue (Nov 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know the cost in portugal, but I do know you'll probably looking at a min of 150€ probably more, in spain it varies from vet to vet. However that isnt the hard bit, this is....
> 
> First the puppy has to have all the usual routine jabs, then it has to have the Rabies jab, 4 weeks after that he'll have to have a blood test to ensure that the rabies jab has worked. If it has, then you have to wait for 6 months before you can take the dog into the UK ( thats 6 months from the date of the blood test, not the rabies jab!). Also at the time of entering the UK, he'll have to have a medical check, worm and tick treatment, now this has to be done not more than 72 hours and not less than 24 hours before travelling!!!
> 
> ...



Have my dog right now in quarantine in US. It's the 6 months that's the 'problem', the rest is fairly straightforward. Microchip, rabies shot, blood titre test, papers signed (make sure the vet signs in blue, or so my instructions say - I missed that part). Then a wait for 6 months, and as above, the worm, flea and tick treatments 1 - 3 days before travelling. After that, so I understand, it's the cost of travel to UK and keep your fingers crossed that you've done it all correctly and they approve the dog for immediate entry. The idea of getting him somewhere to stay for the 6 months is a good one - nothing to do but wait for those months.

If anyone has knowledge of a company that will help pets through UK entry process please speak up. I've been told they do exist but as yet haven't found one that will do only the approval process on the UK side - I can provide papers that show that all the quarantine requirements are being done on this end - they want to do the whole trip from US to UK.
sarah


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you manage to get your dog on way to UK? As it is a rescue dog many kennels in the area can keep the dog for you and would offer you a substantially lower price than the daily boarding rate. If not, and if you are willing to "sponsor" the dog, by paying a nominal sum for food/donation and for its vet bills, a shelter should be willing to keep the dog for you until it can be sent to the UK. If you need any more information let me know where you are. Good luck.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

ellieandtom said:


> Well we have sent them an email so...fingers crossed.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> xx


we had a similar situation but here in portugal ! he was a stray that took to us and after a year and a half later "vasco"is the most friendly lovable dog we´ve had,and of course street smart ,take him don´t even think twice


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

*Thank you*



fmarks said:


> we had a similar situation but here in portugal ! he was a stray that took to us and after a year and a half later "vasco"is the most friendly lovable dog we´ve had,and of course street smart ,take him don´t even think twice


Hi, thank you. I know, I want him here so much but its the money to even just go to Portugal every couple of weeks to check if he is still there. Im keeping my hopes up.

Thank you


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

ellieandtom said:


> Hi, thank you. I know, I want him here so much but its the money to even just go to Portugal every couple of weeks to check if he is still there. Im keeping my hopes up.
> 
> Thank you


So, what I believe I am reading is that you pay to travel to Portugal to see if he is still there, but won't spend the money to adopt him and care for him properly?

I am the ultimate animal lover, and if what I think you mean is the case, then my hope is that by now someone has adopted him properly. 

These street dogs have a hard life sometimes trying to find food, avoiding danger and finding refuge to sleep, all on a permanent basis, not just when someone comes to visit.

If I misunderstood you, accept my apologies, please.


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> So, what I believe I am reading is that you pay to travel to Portugal to see if he is still there, but won't spend the money to adopt him and care for him properly?
> 
> I am the ultimate animal lover, and if what I think you mean is the case, then my hope is that by now someone has adopted him properly.
> 
> ...


No that is not what we mean at all. We are in the process of having him over here but we cant afford thousands of pounds to put him into boarding, he has now been neutered which he needed to come over here and he is in our name. We are just waiting for the results of his raibies test then he can go into quarrintine. We do have other people feeding him 3 times a day and giving him so place to sleep. We are doing as much as we can.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Quarantine? Why would the dog need to go into quarantine?
As long as you follow all the requirements, including waiting six months after the blood test before taking the dog to the UK, then it shouldn't have to sit in quarantine in the UK (or anywhere else for that matter). 
Check out this site to see the rules & procedures. 
Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - What you need to do to bring your pet into or back into the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

i´m one to break all rules...thers a fellow in another post thats going home to pick up his belongings,with a van...get him to take the dog with him


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Quarantine? Why would the dog need to go into quarantine?
> As long as you follow all the requirements, including waiting six months after the blood test before taking the dog to the UK, then it shouldn't have to sit in quarantine in the UK (or anywhere else for that matter).
> Check out this site to see the rules & procedures.
> Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - What you need to do to bring your pet into or back into the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme


Its better him being in quarintine for 2 months and having all his tests done than being on the street for another 6 months whilst we wait for everything. If hes in quarintine he gets food, water, and warm place to sleep. I have already been through DEFRA, they are helping us.


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> Any news on the puppy front?


Hi, well we have had his raibies injections done and his blood tests, he has been neutered (necessary im afriad) so its just a bit of a waiting game for all the results to come back.

Thanks x


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

it´s harder to take the dog back than for illegal imigrants to enter the country


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

fmarks said:


> it´s harder to take the dog back than for illegal imigrants to enter the country


Your telling me! lol


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

ellieandtom said:


> Its better him being in quarintine for 2 months and having all his tests done than being on the street for another 6 months whilst we wait for everything. If hes in quarintine he gets food, water, and warm place to sleep. I have already been through DEFRA, they are helping us.


Definitely better than him being on the street. I assumed it would be a 6 month quarantine. Poor puppy. But now he has you!!! I hope everything goes smoothly. Good luck!


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I just saw this on a rescue sight and thought about you and the trouble you are having. I am quoting the ad, JUST so you can see how this group works. Why not contact them and see if they can recommend something?

BIANCA



> Flight Attendant
> 
> If you fly - on vacation or for work - from Lisbon to Belgium, Holland or Germany, you can help our pets. You can take an animal with you to its new home.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellieandtom (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi. Does anyone know somebody who lives in Albufiera who is willing to look after a dog for a couple of months? We will pay them.

thanks.


----------

